# For those who played Royal Cinque Ports



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2017)

Due to the weather at RCP on Monday rendering the course borderline unplayable, the powers that be have offered a deal for everyone involved. For those who i didn't see at RSG to advise them, it is.

They are offering a 50% reduction for anytime in 2017 against their green fee at the time of playing. I am to collate everyone's email address to send to them and im not certain yet as to how the bookings will be organised, but i will find out soon and post accordingly. 

It could be that we could do a mini meet if there was enough interest but i need a conversation with RCP to sound out how we will use the offer which, i suspect may be vouchers. I suggest if anyone who playedm but wouldnt want to return, still apply for the offer as others maybe able to use them if we do have a meet

Please pm me your email address also include your real and forum name . I will post more details as i get them


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2017)

I spoke to RCP to find out how the offer is to be managed and they weren't certain yet. I'm to let them have all the email addresses and then they'll sort it, they may send a voucher or just double check against the emil list if people book by phone.  They are adamant that only the 28 who played Monday can use the vouchers/deal but that we can, subject to tee off availability, do a forum meet or some mini meets but the offer is 2017 only.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2017)

A twilight knock for Â£40 looks a nice idea!


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			A twilight knock for Â£40 looks a nice idea!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah if you live on the doorstep! 

I'd need to link it to at least 1 more round with an overnight stay to make the journey worthwhile with RCP being the 2nd course with a morning tee time.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			Yeah if you live on the doorstep! 

I'd need to link it to at least 1 more round with an overnight stay to make the journey worthwhile with RCP being the 2nd course with a morning tee time.
		
Click to expand...

Always being awkward aint ya!


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			Yeah if you live on the doorstep! 

I'd need to link it to at least 1 more round with an overnight stay to make the journey worthwhile with RCP being the 2nd course with a morning tee time.
		
Click to expand...

Robin, if north foreland is being touted for next year we could always go a reccy that with RCP summer/autumn


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Robin, if north foreland is being touted for next year we could always go a reccy that with RCP summer/autumn
		
Click to expand...

North Foreland is a nice track but is not a links course,  I'd guess it can be pretty wet in conditions like we had Monday


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Robin, if north foreland is being touted for next year we could always go a reccy that with RCP summer/autumn
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan, I could travel to North Foreland for a lunch/PM tee time then get over to the Kings Head and do RCP on the voucher in the morning then drive back :thup:



chrisd said:



			North Foreland is a nice track but is not a links course,  I'd guess it can be pretty wet in conditions like we had Monday
		
Click to expand...

I know its not a links per se, but it's described as a 'Hillside links' though, probably like Ilfracombe which I enjoyed.  I'm just looking for somewhere to play in the summer to tie in with the RCP voucher as I need to do 2 courses to make it worthwhile me travelling.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2017)

In the summer itll be super Robin


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			In the summer itll be super Robin
		
Click to expand...

Me thinks the plan could be sorted then


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2017)

My want to have a look at Walmer and Kingsdown too. That's meant to be ok too?


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2017)

although I was sat in a nice warm office drinking coffee all day while you were battling the elements and RCP I would like to tag along if something gets sorted.

i would obviously pay the full green fee


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 2, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Robin, if north foreland is being touted for next year we could always go a reccy that with RCP summer/autumn
		
Click to expand...

Chris, "being touted" would be a bit strong; it has been mentioned it as being closer to Deal than Littlestone in response to a comment on travelling.  There has also been an odd comment that Littlestone isn't up to much.  The comments have been noted and will be looked into, and once we know a bit more then something will get posted up, but basically it's a bit of a links tour as most of us play parkland all year so it would be preferable in many respects to keep it on 3 links courses, and North Foreland is most definitely not a links course.  Don't let that stop you playing what is a very enjoyable course but don't necessarily expect to see it being part of next year's event.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 2, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Chris, "being touted" would be a bit strong; it has been mentioned it as being closer to Deal than Littlestone in response to a comment on travelling.  There has also been an odd comment that Littlestone isn't up to much.  The comments have been noted and will be looked into, and once we know a bit more then something will get posted up, but basically it's a bit of a links tour as most of us play parkland all year so it would be preferable in many respects to keep it on 3 links courses, and North Foreland is most definitely not a links course.  Don't let that stop you playing what is a very enjoyable course but don't necessarily expect to see it being part of next year's event.
		
Click to expand...

I get the picture old bean. I will keep my eyes peeled as old Shaw used to tell me all those years ago


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			My want to have a look at Walmer and Kingsdown too. That's meant to be ok too?
		
Click to expand...

I believe it is, but according to the website weekend visitors are after 1pm between 1st April & 31st October so we're a bit stuffed there unless they are prepared to bend a bit.  Whilst the idea of moving it into March or April is fine in principle, it hikes the cost to a level some may find unacceptable time you factor in accommodation & a small shandy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2017)

Would be more than happy with Littlestone and RCP - love Littlestone - cracking course


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			My want to have a look at Walmer and Kingsdown too. That's meant to be ok too?
		
Click to expand...

Steve, my twin brother is a member there and I've played it a few times,  again, its not links. Its quite ok but most fairways slope and the ball often runs side to side.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			I believe it is, but according to the website weekend visitors are after 1pm between 1st April & 31st October so we're a bit stuffed there unless they are prepared to bend a bit.  Whilst the idea of moving it into March or April is fine in principle, it hikes the cost to a level some may find unacceptable time you factor in accommodation & a small shandy.
		
Click to expand...

I meant more for the visit taking advantage of the rcp voucher. I'm pretty sure most clubs in the area are flexible. 

Im more than happy playing the same three again. Whatever the weather I fully intend on testing myself at the courses again!


----------



## chris3081 (Mar 2, 2017)

Has anyone done Rye? Know it's an hour away but supposed to be really good?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			Has anyone done Rye? Know it's an hour away but supposed to be really good?
		
Click to expand...

It's a two ball only course and not sure about societies or guests there


----------



## chris3081 (Mar 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's a two ball only course and not sure about societies or guests there
		
Click to expand...

thats a pity. I'm up for a return to RCP anyway would be amazing on a gorgeous day


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 2, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			Has anyone done Rye? Know it's an hour away but supposed to be really good?
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			It's a two ball only course and not sure about societies or guests there
		
Click to expand...

Is sadly the correct answer.  I've played it loads of times from when I used to have an in, but it's even further away than Littlestone and it we simply wouldn't get on.  Until recently it was members & their guests only, although I believe that has been relaxed slightly.  If you ever get the opportunity grab it with both hands and enjoy every minute.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2017)

Rick played it last year, I used to have a holiday let in Camber and used to drop in on it when I was down a couple of times a year. Very Strict Foursomes format at certain times of the day and the dress code is very strict also. I've walked the course and it's great, they've recently added 2 extra holes. Unfortunately I don't think we'd ever get on it as a meet. Bit too far to link with RCP also.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			Rick played it last year, I used to have a holiday let in Camber and used to drop in on it when I was down a couple of times a year. Very Strict Foursomes format at certain times of the day and the dress code is very strict also. I've walked the course and it's great, they've recently added 2 extra holes. Unfortunately I don't think we'd ever get on it as a meet. Bit too far to link with RCP also.
		
Click to expand...

There's no chance as a meet, its hard to get on at any time


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll go with the flow

#superlaidbacksocks


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 2, 2017)

Rye is a great track but is ruined imo by the general feeling of stuffiness and arrogance from the membership.


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm happy to arrange a mini meet at Canterbury if the dates work, which is 30/40 minutes from RCP. It is a Harry Colt parkland, so pretty much as far removed from RCP as you would wish. If people would rather come down and play links or coastal courses, no dramas.

Let's gate the date sorted for RCP and take it from there.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			I'm happy to arrange a mini meet at Canterbury if the dates work, which is 30/40 minutes from RCP. It is a Harry Colt parkland, so pretty much as far removed from RCP as you would wish. If people would rather come down and play links or coastal courses, no dramas.

Let's gate the date sorted for RCP and take it from there.
		
Click to expand...

I really like Canterbury. A lot more in summer than winter. 

Gutted they cut cut all the bushes down in the short par 3. Made it a little bland.


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I really like Canterbury. A lot more in summer than winter. 

Gutted they cut cut all the bushes down in the short par 3. Made it a little bland.
		
Click to expand...

I really like golf more in the summer than winter 

Agree about the par 3 (8th). Plans in place for it all to be replanted apparently. We have newish greenkeeper and the improvements are really starting to make a positive impact.


----------



## TomTom (Mar 2, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Rye is a great track but made even better by the complete feeling of stuffiness and utter most  arrogance from the membership.
		
Click to expand...

Now correct!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			I'm happy to arrange a mini meet at Canterbury if the dates work, which is 30/40 minutes from RCP. It is a Harry Colt parkland, so pretty much as far removed from RCP as you would wish. If people would rather come down and play links or coastal courses, no dramas.

Let's gate the date sorted for RCP and take it from there.
		
Click to expand...

I hope to have confirmation tomorrow


----------



## PieMan (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes I'd be up for returning to RCP at some point in the summer. I will probably combine it with 27 holes at Princes either the day before or day after depending on their deal.


----------



## chris3081 (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm happy to play Princes in conjunction as well - never played there


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Yes I'd be up for returning to RCP at some point in the summer. I will probably combine it with 27 holes at Princes either the day before or day after depending on their deal.
		
Click to expand...




chris3081 said:



			I'm happy to play Princes in conjunction as well - never played there
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, much easier than driving between courses and have the option of a deal in the Kings Head or the Lodges.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Yes I'd be up for returning to RCP at some point in the summer. I will probably combine it with 27 holes at Princes either the day before or day after depending on their deal.
		
Click to expand...

That would be the better deal - certainly wouldn't travel all that way for a parkland course unless it's a Top 100


----------



## PieMan (Mar 3, 2017)

I liked Princes. It's not in the same class as RCP or RSG but it has some nice holes and should be in good condition in the summer. The clubhouse IMO is poor and looks out of place but let's face it we'll only use it for checking in, having a quick sarnie and beer pre and post round before either going back to the Lodge or hotel in Deal.


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2017)

So is there a range of dates they've given us and are there any time restrictions?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 3, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Rye is a great track but is ruined imo by the general feeling of stuffiness and arrogance from the membership.
		
Click to expand...

I found them to be very helpful and accommodating, maybe it's something you said?  :mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			So is there a range of dates they've given us and are there any time restrictions?
		
Click to expand...

Ive chatted to RCP about the offer, and next years meet (will post on that seperately )

The offer is for any individual, group or forum meet to book, subject to tee availability a round of golf at 50% of the normal green fee at the time. There is no food included in this offer and is only available during 2017 to those who were playing on Monday although I'm sure full green fee payers will be welcome to join those on the deal. The only restrictions are their normal 2 ball and 4 ball days

Any queries just shout

When i have the emails from everyone and send them to RCP they will tick names off the list as and when people book and play


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for sorting out chris.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 3, 2017)

Cheers Chris.

The current deal at Princes is a 1 night stay with breakfast, 2 course dinner and 2 rounds of golf for Â£99. If that goes up to say Â£130 - Â£150 that's appealing with the half-price RCP green fee and hotel in Deal.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2017)

Not sure how much kings head is in advance. Or what dats people have in mind. But this may be a cheap way to get on princes. 

http://www.princesgolfclub.co.uk/media/view/2017/01/longest_day_2017_713.pdf


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Not sure how much kings head is in advance. Or what dats people have in mind. But this may be a cheap way to get on princes. 

http://www.princesgolfclub.co.uk/media/view/2017/01/longest_day_2017_713.pdf

Click to expand...

Play all day! - do you realise how old these guys are??


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Play all day! - do you realise how old these guys are??
		
Click to expand...

Well I figured that day would have lots of light so no rush to get there, and that anyone wanting extra could do so.


----------



## IanM (Mar 3, 2017)

I'd be keen to play on a summer outing round there (even if I have to pay full whack at RCP)  Played all along there, but not THIS CENTURY!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Cheers Chris.

The current deal at Princes is a 1 night stay with breakfast, 2 course dinner and 2 rounds of golf for Â£99. If that goes up to say Â£130 - Â£150 that's appealing with the half-price RCP green fee and hotel in Deal.
		
Click to expand...

Why still the hotel in Deal, are you thinking 2 nights, as in, play Princes on arrival day (18 holes) & have dinner/breakfast staying in the lodge, play Princess again next day (18 holes) but then move to Kings Head to play RCP on half price voucher next day ðŸ¤”


----------



## PieMan (Mar 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			Why still the hotel in Deal, are you thinking 2 nights, as in, play Princes on arrival day (18 holes) & have dinner/breakfast staying in the lodge, play Princess again next day (18 holes) but then move to Kings Head to play RCP on half price voucher next day &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Spot on!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 3, 2017)

I'll be up for RCP at 50% but not princes. I will just say to anyone playing it that you'd be better of travelling all this way and playing a seaside crazy golf course than there, it's a serious bore fest! Canterbury or North foreland are far more interesting. 

Or throwing it out there, why not play Chart Hills, then RCP. Travelling time between Chart and RCP will be the same as Littlestone to RCP with more staying options in and around Ashford.


----------



## Trojan615 (Mar 17, 2017)

Any updates on this ?//


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2017)

There are still a few who did the Cinque Ports meet still to let me have their email addresses, I plan to send them to RCP  soon so if you want to take advantage of their offer please pm soon


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 20, 2017)

IMO, rather than another mass meet I think people should arrange their own gigs. I'd be keen to hook up with three others and go and have a nice relaxed 4 ball in the summer. That said if I join Littlestone I'll be playing here and their neighbours for tenna each anyway


----------



## PieMan (Mar 20, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			IMO, rather than another mass meet I think people should arrange their own gigs. I'd be keen to hook up with three others and go and have a nice relaxed 4 ball in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy either way, either with 3 others or with a larger group.

I'd be happy playing Princes all day, staying in the Lodge, and then playing RCP then next.


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2017)

PieMan said:



			I'm happy either way, either with 3 others or with a larger group.

I'd be happy playing Princes all day, staying in the Lodge, and then playing RCP then next.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2017)

Fish said:



			Ditto :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy with any arrangement too but I would like late spring to early autumn game  - and not peeing down would be good!


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2017)

Any more news or is anyone grabbing this by the scruff of the neck.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 6, 2017)

I could. Let me look at the summer prices.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 6, 2017)

Am happy to to play either in 4 ball or bigger meet if anything comes together.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (May 6, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			I could. Let me look at the summer prices.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like Â£145 for around or Â£175 for the day.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (May 6, 2017)

I'm hoping to play Princes with the UKSGA on 19/20th September so could play either side of that if anyone's interested.


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2017)

Times running out if we have to take up the 50% offer by end of 2017?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 4, 2017)

Fish said:



			Times running out if we have to take up the 50% offer by end of 2017?
		
Click to expand...

Shame I dont live within 2 hours, as I'd have tried to get this in as really enjoyed Cinque ports. 

Ah well, the solace is I live in Liverpool.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 5, 2017)

From 1st November the weekday green fee will be Â£80, weekend Â£115. I'd be up for a week day round between 22nd - 30th Nov if anyone else is.


----------

